# He aint heavy. He is my brother



## littleowl (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

So cute littleowl.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2015)

And boy, are his claws sharp!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 14, 2015)

> And boy, are his claws sharp!


 Sorta reminds me of ole "what's her name"!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2015)

Very sweet photo Littleowl.


----------

